# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  My World of Kelleemah

## CharlesRobinson

Working on my 4th Version of my game world of Kelleemah using the ProFantasy Campaign Cartographer CC3+
I play using the OSRIC game system

1st up is the small kingdom of Vagoth

Thanks

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This post details the homeland of the people known as the Vagoth.

This small kingdom represents the norm for Vagothians.

They form small kingdoms along the coasts of Sutheimr and portions of the Sellevolk, Beorgumende, the Skaldborg Eylands, and Northern Brython.

It is the kingdom of Vagoth that these explorers, settlers, and raiders have taken their name from.

For these are the lands that they first saw upon their arrival during the 3rd Shedim War almost 1,200 years ago.

The current king of Vagoth is Hilmr Haldordr (King Haldordr).

Two great nobles have sworn allegiance to him; Jarl Nordbjorn and Jarl Vakauder, along with many lesser nobles and freeborn.

In total, this small kingdom has a population of 2,987 souls (Per the King's records) and a Fylking of 995 warriors. (Note: A Fylking is a Battle-Host)

High Res Version:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_...XQ0WVVVdWI4ckE

----------


## CharlesRobinson

These are the lands that Hilmr Haldordr personally holds sway over.

The other two great nobles control their own lands but owe allegiance to Haldordr.

Most of the Vagothian kingdoms are arranged such as this with a king and great nobles sharing power.

Some even elect their own kings.

Hilmr Haldordr's lands hold 1,128 souls and a Fylking of 376 warriors.

Of the three, he has the largest population and Fylking.

Hilmr Haldordr is well respected by all of the Vagoth and is well known for his truthfulness and honor.

Hilmr Haldordr's stronghold is known as Heimstod.

His lands are also known for the religious sanctuary at Horgrvatn, one of the holiest sites within the collective realms of the Vagoth.

Many visit this site to bathe in the lake's cold waters.

The island of Godrtun also belongs to his lands.

----------


## CharlesRobinson

The lands of Jarl Nordbjorn are to the north.

His lands consist of 852 souls and a Fylking of 284 warriors.

Jarl Nordbjorn is a old but well respected warrior who is famous for killing one of the great white bears of the north in single combat.

It's great hide adorns his throne in his stronghold of Risna.

He is also known for his great hospitality and good nature.

His small realm is mostly known for the wide valley that is filled with the Veidrmadr Holt (The Huntsman's Woods).

The Island of Nordriey also belongs to his lands.

----------


## CharlesRobinson

The lands of Jarl Vakaudr are to the south.

His lands consist of 1,007 souls and a Fylking of 335 warriors.

Jarl Vakaudr is a master ship builder and many nobles come from throughout the many Vagothian kingdoms to bargain for his ship building skills.

He loves the sea and still goes raiding with his nobles or even the nobles of other lands (with Hilmr Haldordr's blessing of course).

His stronghold is known as Langskip.

The Islands of Markey & Hoftun also belong to his lands.

Markey is uninhabited and the Hoftun is populated by a Godi farmstead (Godi are priests).

----------


## Bogie

Nice maps, the mountains are really good.

----------


## CharlesRobinson

Thanks Bogie!   :Smile:

----------


## CharlesRobinson

This is Batiskakna and the Allhardrland.
This region is east of Vagoth and north of Vangar.
These two lands could not be farther apart culturally.
Batiskakna is the home of Vagothian allies, the dwarven folk known as the Sellevolk.
Allhardrland is the homeland of the Vigaferli, the man slaughterers.

High Res Version:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_...25BZU9oOVVBejg

----------


## CharlesRobinson

The upper valley is home to a dwarven colony.
They belong to the clans of the Sellevolk who dwell in the Northern Meginland south of Sutheimr.
It is not known if they are actually connected to the surviving colonies in Sutheimr through underground passages or not.

The mountain city of the dwarves is named Batiskakna, the Western Gate.
It is ruled by King Mac Mirza.
Many Vagothian Kings and Jarls have visited the great city of the dwarves.
Mac Mirza is known for his great feasts and the magical goblet made of gold that is never empty of dwarven ale.
There is a great amount of trade between the dwarves and the Vagothian Kingdoms and the dwarves are staunch allies of the Vagothians.
Indeed, a small contingent of Vangarians serve as part of the defense of Batiskakna.
The strength of the dwarf host is unknown, but all of the reports record a large underground city where not a single dwarf goes unarmed.

Jarl Dvegrvinatta and his people have sworn an oath of fealty to King Mac Mirza.
His people dwell within two fortified settlements on either side of the valleys river.
He has added many Vangarian mercenaries to his fylking, for the dwarves pay very well.
308 souls inhabit these two settlements with 158 being warriors.
Each of his warriors are armored in the dwarven style and are armed with a hand axe, short sword, and a dwarven style two handed battle axe.
Dwarven watch towers flank the settlements on either side.
Jarl Dvegrvinatta has made a lot of money as the intermediary of goods between Batiskakna and the rest of the Vagothian Kingdoms.
His strongholds and fylking is collectively known as the Vangarsaqsi, the Vangarian Guard.

----------


## CharlesRobinson

The Allhardrland is a most dangerous place, for the Vigaferli are large in number and hunt within these valleys.
The Kaldrkjarr is also known for trolls which the Vigaferli avoid.
The Vigaferli are known by the dwarves as the Atlern.

No man or dwarf has ever stepped foot into the valley of caverns where most of the Vigaferli live.
But the dwarves monitor it from secret lookouts in the mountains above.
Hand built caverns line both sides of this small valley; each built by the Vigaferli.
Nobody knows why they are massing here, for they usually dwell in small isolated villages throughout Sutheimr.
They have been slowly building up over the last 100 years or so.
The Vigaferli are an old race and have been here longer than any of the fairy folk.
And the fairy folk have been here since the 2nd Shedim War; 1,700 years ago

Many brave souls have traveled into the Allhardrland seeking adventure, and most never return.
But those that have, tell of the Kalladalr.
It too, is inhabited by the Vigaferli; but in smaller numbers.
Usually, the Vigaferli move silently and attack with surprise while leaving no sign of their passage in the snow.
But within this valley, they move more openly and often call out to each other.
The sound travels over a great distance.
The Vigaferli are fierce horned beasts that are as powerful as five warriors; their call should instill dread.
But, those who have returned from the Kalladalr speak well of this place.
As dangerous as it is, the varying tones of their calls echoing across the valley are described as haunting, but beautiful.

The Kaldrkjarr is the only place within the Allhardrland were no Vigaferli go.
For trolls love the cold swamps of Sutheimr.
As such, fairy folk and men tend to avoid it as well.
Unless of course, the Vigaferli have their scent; then it is a haven of sorts.

----------


## CharlesRobinson

Test Picture - Adding people to CC3+

1. I used free paper miniatures from http://www.juniorgeneral.org/
2. I grabbed two figures out of the picture and saved them separately.
3. I then cropped the front images.
4. I then made the background transparent.
5. I then saved it as a PNG and then brought it into the map and scaled it appropriately.

What do you think?

I would like to use the same technique with Character Artist once it is updated for CC3+ since I can use it to make specific images for each of my cultures and particular creatures such as trolls.

I may have to make a "Where's Waldo" figure as well and hide him in the world somewhere - LoL!

----------


## CharlesRobinson

Thanks!  :-)

----------

